# Ice Conditions Updates



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Please continue post Ice conditions at your favorite waters.


----------



## climberike (Mar 29, 2010)

*Hyrum Reservoir*

hyrum has 6 inches of solid ice, machines were running on the ice all day


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

*Pineview Reservoir*

Pineview has 11" of ice with about 2" of snow on top 
Edges are solid and snowmobiles are all over the place.
The far East end has open water where the river runs in so stay West of that.


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

*Strawberry Reservoir*

STRAWBERRY.....4 to 6 inches of clear ice, 4 to 3 inches of frozen slush and 3 inches of powder. As long as the temps stay low the slush monster is no where in site. BUT with that 4 to 3 inches of white frozen slush on top of that clear ice, the slush monster has a very good chance of showing up ! we were able to take the atv's anywhere we wanted to on sat the 29th.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

*21 streetpond*

6 to 8 inches everywhere I drilled with very little snow on Ice.


----------



## firemanbubba (Mar 6, 2009)

did you manage to catch anything at 21st pond?


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Any word on Echo?


----------



## muleydeermaniac (Jan 17, 2008)

I drive by echo everyday to work and there are lots of fisherman out there! mostly on the east side. No open water i sight.


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

yes I did catch a couple I got tons of bites to.


----------



## missduckhunter (Sep 13, 2007)

Rockport has a good foot of ice with snow that has blown so it varies from a skiff to a couple inches. As the sun came out so did a little bit of slush underneath. Nothing like Strawberry that's for sure.
We also got a nice show from the elk and deer feeding on the hills. That was a definite bonus. 
The bites were steady and it was a perfect day to be out there fishing.


----------



## got em (Jan 25, 2011)

has anybody made it out to scofield recently?


----------



## BROWN BAGGER (Sep 13, 2007)

missduckhunter said:


> Rockport has a good foot of ice with snow that has blown so it varies from a skiff to a couple inches. As the sun came out so did a little bit of slush underneath. Nothing like Strawberry that's for sure.
> We also got a nice show from the elk and deer feeding on the hills. That was a definite bonus.
> The bites were steady and it was a perfect day to be out there fishing.


? Is the slush monster on at strawberry missduckhunter?


----------



## jethro (Jan 24, 2011)

any report for Hyrum dam


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Hyrum has reports of solid 7" to 8" ice and good edges as of 2-10-11


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

There were people fishing on Hyrum yesterday. We did ok last saturday.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Pineview good ice 9-10". Shorelines solid. Hard frozen crust on top...so if you take a sled be mindful of the tracks as there's no real snow to cool them...we didn't go over 15MPH with our sled today and when we stopped kicked the hard crusty snow onto the track...


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

otter creek has open water on it i was there yesterday fishing was slow


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

Any word on the ice conditions at the Gorge up by Buckboard?


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I was at buckboard last saturday. the ice was about 14 inches with very little snow on top. there are some spots to the north and near the docks that are thin or even open. the burbot fishing was slow.


----------



## gitterdone81 (Sep 3, 2009)

Predictions for Strawberry Ice for Monday? After the two storms? Will this bring out the slushmonster or tame it?


----------



## richardjb (Apr 1, 2008)

10yearquest said:


> I was at buckboard last saturday. the ice was about 14 inches with very little snow on top. there are some spots to the north and near the docks that are thin or even open. the burbot fishing was slow.


Thanks for the update.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Willard Bay is starting to open up.
Inside the North Marina there is some open water along the edges, the docks and at the mouth of the bay.
With warmer weather, rain and wind in the forcast, there could be a lot of open water at Willard by Monday.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

*Hyrum 2/18*

Ice is solid 8"-9". BUT! The slush is starting to form with 1" of slop on top. Edges "were" solid......


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Friday 18 Feb Pineview has a 12-14" of good solid ice very little snow on top only patches of snow and had frozen water/snow from this past week that was frozen solid to froze clear ice layer...taking a sled drive slow to save the track. Edges are firm and solid no slush to be found for Friday...walk with small steps and ice cleats recommended...now with this weather coming in this is all subject to change.


----------



## littlebuck (Mar 16, 2008)

2-19 Hyrum went at about 3:30 pm 1 perch and 4 slimers in about 2 hrs...


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyone been out to Deer Creek in the last couple of days? The DWR site said that the ice was 6-8" thick and has been "softening up" around the shore in the late afternoon. I went there early last week and the ice was more like 10". I've just gotten back into ice fishing again after a long time. My daughter really wants to go fishing with me tomorrow, but the whole "softening up" comment makes me a little leery. Any first-hand experiences here? We were thinking of going around the island.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Just read a report on the other forum of a very experienced ice Angler falling through the ice at Deer Creek today 21 Feb. Went in to his chest he got out okay...with this heavy wet snow be very careful and be prepared...the ice will be softening up...

http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Utah ... ead#unread

A friend sent me an update on PV and they got 15" plus of very heavy wet snow in Eden...ice conditions unknown at this time.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I read all of the reports about DC from the other forum from Saturday. They said that there was 12-14" of solid ice around the island with good edges, so we decided to go have a look for ourselves. We fished north of the island and there was about 12" of solid ice with 2-3" of slush and about 8" of snow. Edges were in good shape, and there were lots of folks out on the ice. Fishing was slow, but luckily the ice where we were was in good shape and we had a fun and safe time.


----------



## 12many (Apr 14, 2008)

*Gorge*

Over the Weekend I was up at the Gorge, north of holmes crossing was good ice at buckboard about 10" the burbot fishing was spotty at best, anvil draw south was all open water, didn't get to check out sheep creek.


----------



## wes242 (Jan 2, 2010)

Went to Soldier Creek yesterday, 1+ foot of snow on 8 inches of slush, and 2.5 ft of ice. Bring your waders  I fell over once trying to get my foot unstuck and got one glove and arm wet. Glad I had extra gloves.


----------

